# Lost



## Parthapratim (28 May 2014)

Tank: 60cm
Light: ADA aquasky
Substrate: Garden Soil
Plants: Erect Moss, Java Moss, Fissidens Moss, Rotala Pink, HM, Dwarf Hair Grass
Hardscape: Local Rocks and woods


----------



## allan angus (28 May 2014)

very nice scape  well executed !


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 May 2014)

Hi Parthapratim , Fab Scape


----------



## Maple (28 May 2014)

wow, looks great!


----------



## flygja (29 May 2014)

I remember your first few planted tanks and my gosh you have improved by leaps and bounds!


----------



## Parthapratim (29 May 2014)

Thanks Friends for your words.

Flygja thats so nice compliment.


----------



## tim (30 May 2014)

Lovely foresty look to this scape, well executed


----------



## psantos (9 Jun 2014)

Really Nice tank!


----------

